# Bourgeois Vintage D Custom



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bourgeois produce some beautiful top quality acoustics. Here is one to feast our eyes on.

[h=1]Bourgeois Vintage D Custom Varnish Adirondack and Indian Rosewood with Hot Hide Glue[/h]Scale: 25 1/2" | Nut Width: 1 23/32" | Top: Adirondack | Back: Indian Rosewood



*Hear This Instrument: Bourgeois Vintage D Custom Varnish, Adirondack and Indian Rosewood with Hot Hide Glue *
Recorded In-House on a Sony PCM-D50 handheld recorder with no compression or eq.​








Bourgeois Vintage D Custom Varnish Adirondack and Indian Rosewood with Hot Hide Glue
Adirondack spruce, also known as Eastern Red Spruce, was the legendary topwood used on most pre-war American-made guitars. Properly sawn, Adirondack is much stiffer than Sitka and Engelmann spruce, both along and across the grain. This allows builders to make thinner, lighter tops, resulting in lightning-quick response with power to spare.
This Bourgeois Vintage D has Indian Rosewood back and sides. Rosewood provides a deep, extended low end when compared to mahogany and certainly shines when combined with Dana's masterfully tuned Adirondack top. The result is a Vintage D that is very loud and extremely well balanced. The low end is clear, distinct and incredibly powerful, without sacrificing the strong high end. Headroom seems unlimited, very typical of Dana Bourgeois dreadnoughts... the louder it is strummed the louder it plays! Lead lines are powerful and clear.
The finish is an oil varnish, which pushes the tone to another level. According to Dana, "The closest thing to the sound of a 70 year old nitrocellulose lacquer finish isn't a new lacquer finish, but a thin oil varnish finish. Properly applied, oil varnish smooths out the "jangly" sound of a new guitar in much the same way that lots of playing seems to accomplish." This makes the guitar sound more "broken in" from the start, not to mention the deep golden hue the varnish imparts on the finish is simply gorgeous.
This Vintage D also features the use of Hot Hide Glue. Hide Glue was the original glue used on the early Martin guitars but has been phased out by many luthiers due to the added time it takes to work with... not to mention it is very messy! Hot Hide glue sets up like glass, offering a more immediate and efficient transfer of energy throughout the top, making the overall guitar more responsive with a clarity of tone that is unmatched.
Browse our fine selection of Bourgeois Guitars.
Learn more about the history of Bourgeois Guitars Bourgeois Guitars.
*Features:*


Top: Eastern Adirondack Red Spruce
Back and Sides: Indian Rosewood
Headstock Overlay: Ziricote
Fretboard: 14 Fret Ebony
Neck: Mahogany w/Matte Finish
Rosette: B/W Fiber
Body Binding: Ivoroid
Purfling: Vintage Herringbone
Backstrip: Zipper
Head Shape: Square
Fretboard Binding: Black
Pickguard: Vintage Style
Bridge: Ebony Belly
Tuners: Waverly Nickel
Ivoroid Pins
Ivoroid Butt Wedge and Heel Cap
Nut Width: 1 23/32"
Scale: 25 1/2"
*Hot Hide Glue*
*Varnish*
*Price: $5575.00*


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

These guitars with Dana's varnish are spectacular. I currently have Mahogany version of this guitar with Hide glue and Varnish finish. It is a real cannon. - but expensive.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice. I have yet to play a Bourgeois that I didn't want to own, and have succumbed a couple of times

Mike, have you played any of his new Aged Tone Series? I am intrigued by the process, as explained by Dana in the video, of "cooking" the top. I know a few luthiers have baked tops before, but doing it in an oxygen free environment (makes sense once you think of it) is a new idea, I believe.

I am still haunted by the one that got away, a Vintage OM in Adi and Madagascar...


[video=vimeo;57566005]http://vimeo.com/57566005 [/video]


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool video.


----------



## Bradley (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> These guitars with Dana's varnish are spectacular. I currently have Mahogany version of this guitar with Hide glue and Varnish finish. It is a real cannon. - but expensive.


I have my hands on that very guitar right this minute. Yes this is an awesome sounding D. Needs a set up. What were these worth back in the day Michael?
Just sold my contemporary Nick Lucas, may jump on this one. Thank you!


----------

